# Rose's Confirmation



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm not a critqiue confo person, but she is GORGEOUS! And i love her butt!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

The only thing that really caught my eye is that she looked like she stands wide in the hind end. I am not that good at conformation though.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Barnrat, i wouldn't say she is standing wide, she isnt standing square... im guessing she fidgited to turn around and look at the camera when they moved to take a picture of her butt, and her back legs spread out a titch. 

Another popular thing people have been throwing around is the term "cow hocked" Keep in mind, the horse is not perfectly squared on all four feet in the rear picture.. therefore it is pretty hard to give critique on the confirmation from that image, other than looking at her hind quarters.

Any horse can look like it has bad confirmation when a picture was taken oddly or the horse isnt standing square.

Personally, i love this mare's head.. and i am loving how full her neck looks in that first picture. I love that she looks like her head is set too! What a beautiful horse! ((Oooh.. what a thick beautiful tail!))


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Skippy!! I think she was crooked in her butt shot, mom only took that one because I kept bugging and begging her to take one :wink: Thanks for looking at my pictures everyone!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I just can't critique horse's confo generally, and I can't handle when someone critiques my boy, I just don't take it well. I guess I'm just too attached. 
BUT, I wanted to to say, regardless if she's standing outward, is cow hocked or just being goofy ( :wink: ), she's very young and is developing. She may easily grow out of any of those things due to later muscle development. No worries!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Same here Kristy, LOL I totally hear you on the critique thing! People have been telling me for my entire horsie career how messed up Skippy! is.. and im sitting here saying "Well i dont give a flying patoot.. he is an AWESOME horse."

It would drive me nuts to post a picture of Admiral and have someone say he is "butt heigh" after i posted he just turned 3.. of course he is butt heigh, he is still growing!! LOL. Critiquing babies takes more tact because of the wonky stages babies go through.

One thing that i have noticed doesnt change much in babies, is their heads, and ohmygod does this filly have a -beautiful- one. She is going to keep those sweet innocent little eyes even when she is an adult. She is going to have a very sweet and refined little feminine face! My new guy has a refined face which makes him look very girlie! LOL!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

You are very right, they do tend to keep the same face. :wink: Seriously though, their head doesn't change much and Rose is beautiful.

I can critique a stud more so then I can anything. That is what the stud if for, a critiquing is important to see what may be passed through breeding. But I have always seemed to adore the much more imperfect ones. I feel guilty almost by critiquing - oh my guilty conscious! I can critique riding, equitation and things of that nature because they aren't permanent, but conformation? I just can't do it. I also can't really believe how some people take it so well. I'm such a softy. Oh, and anything under 4-5 is generally pretty goofy. :lol: :lol: I love their stages.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!(Girls :wink: ) I feel the same way, we have had several horses that were considered "ugly", but I loved them anyway, I never saw them as ugly  I just wanted to hear what other people thought about her, I think she is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Curly (Mar 21, 2007)

Its difficult to have others speak down on a horse that we love and think highly of; but if a person is asking for us to judge the horse then I will give it how I see it.  Ive had folks point out weak points on my horses, I get defensive but Im am glad for their honesty. 

I like this horse, but the head is carried too high for my taste.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Your horse is gawjus x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

What a gorgeous youngster! I cant see anything to critique with her conformation....

When she matures, she'll be super! Lucky you, she's so pretty too! :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

She's really cute but like skippy said it's hard to critique babies cause sometimes they look really awkward, hehe  But Rose is preeetty.


----------

